# Spidy1's Art Thred



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I already posted my 2 goat sketches and my Star Wars sketch, so now I need a place to show off each sketch as I do them! They are not all goat related, they are just random things I am in the mood to draw... Pissed off viper...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, nice!!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Very expressive!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

this was my first attempt at a reptile!

thanks guys!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

my first Bloodhound didn't turn out as well as I would like, but my Collie and Boxer, I think are perfect!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Such great drawings!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

a few more I did a wile ago...Hubby's toys the root beer bike he has, the other 2 are dream toys


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Those are awesome


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks guys!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Bulvi my horse, due to medical problems I had to sell him... he is spoiled ROTTEN in his new home!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

just finished my latest painting...!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

a few old ones I did...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wowza, that is talent there.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Those are great


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow those are great. keep posting more


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

of coarse!!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Here Kitty Kitty Kitty...


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow these are great! I'm off to a vacation and really hope to do some art myself,you're inspiring me!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

spidy1 said:


> just finished my latest painting...!
> View attachment 124523


This one reminds me of Grandma Moses style!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

my latest...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm back!!! if you look close at the mustang I put 2 flys on him!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

wolves in the snow...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, nice.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

my baby, Niko...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, nice.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

a friends poodle/plot hound...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

a random Boer buck...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I just had one of those moments...and had to draw how I felt...


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

How Boering.lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Aww


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

you can't guess my fave breed... now... can you???


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

spidy1 said:


> you can't guess my fave breed... now... can you???
> View attachment 135389


Is it Savanna?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

wow! you have a gift!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

yes, Boers, Savannas, and Kalahari Reds, I love all of them  
Thanks everybody!


----------



## Pack Goat Girl (Jun 17, 2018)

How pretty! I really wish I could draw well but oh well ill leave the drawing to others.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice work.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

a sandstone painting I just finished...(just a heads up, I tend to like guys with longer hair) and wolves, I just LOVE to do wolves :cooldude:


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

very well done!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I like it. The texture seems to give the stars some depth.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is really nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I like it. The texture seems to give the stars some depth.


I just figured out how to do that!!! (give the stars depth that is) it is not the sandstone that does that (it is one of those secrets...LOL!)


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Cool silhouette. Absolutely lovely depiction. Shh, don't tell about the star light. A magician should never reveal the crafts of the trade.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks, yes it is a trick I just found NigerianNewbie, I never had an art lesson in my life so I just have to figure out these trick myself!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Maybe your technique will pay off like Thomas Kincaid, way back when.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

the only problem is no one notices your work until you pass, I dont want to die to become a great artist


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

spidy1 said:


> thanks, yes it is a trick I just found NigerianNewbie, I never had an art lesson in my life so I just have to figure out these trick myself!


Your artistic ability is a natural born talent. Kuddos. :dreams:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Fall Colors...


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Do you sell your art?
I bet you people would buy it if they knew u made it
Do yall have a local farmers market? Ours has a lot of people tat sell homeade arts and crafts.they sell well


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have tried for years, no one will buy it, I guess I'm not a known artist


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, you certainly are talented! I have always wanted to draw, but just do not have the talent. I have always looked at artists with awe. I have trouble drawing a stick figure! You rock!

My feed store has an area behind the register where a local artist hangs his/her paintings that are for sale. They are mostly farm based and people love them.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

wish we had something like that here


----------



## Pack Goat Girl (Jun 17, 2018)

I live in Ramah NM and your art would sell out here. This is a art town.


spidy1 said:


> a sandstone painting I just finished...(just a heads up, I tend to like guys with longer hair) and wolves, I just LOVE to do wolves :cooldude:
> View attachment 136721


Happen to be a Twilight fan?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

no, I just LOVE dark colors and Si Fi silhouettes, I dont care much for vampire/werewolves type films, heres a horse I just finished for Hubby, (he loves cars and anything car/truck/semi related)


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

thats cute!! i love it!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Aussie with glasses!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you have a local art center? Sometimes they have shows for new artists. Usually a local tv news channel will come out to do a little human interest story. (Newspaper, too). It's a good way to get exposure.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

not here, maybe town but I cant drive


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ruffles, a dog we have bean sitting next to at our swap-meet...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

new technique I tried, not bad! me like! it is colored pencil.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Really like the definition of color with shading and high lighting colored pencils can add to art work. Personally, they are one of my favorite mediums. Portable, no messy clean up, no waiting on dry times. Just by sharpening them or using the sides can change the depth. The softer colors add a type of romantic feel as well. Great detail work!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks! I think my new technique is a keeper...







my second fave breed, first is Chinese Crested


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

You are a great artist! I have tried my hand at art once. Nope, all my drawing look just like the ones I made when I was like 5, haha. You are definitely very talented!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks!!!! I just posted a sequel thred, try to guess who it is pls!!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

this is my formal request for all to visit my sequel thred and try to guess who 
*Spidy1's Art Thred 2.0 Guess Who*
if you dont watch TV or Movies thats OK, if no one can figure it out I will tell you 
eventually!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Akita...


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

spidy1 said:


> Akita...
> View attachment 141751


I think you are getting even better! Very nice!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

very nice!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Coyote







...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

that was just a 30 min waiting for a friend project!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:goodjob:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Yes, good job.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

my latest, my family...


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

very beautiful! i love it SOOO much


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Diesel, Niko and Letty. Oh, wrong thread. 
Good drawing!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

yes Diesel Niko and Letty! right thred!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

a few more... I had to wait to show you the ferrets until I gave it to the lady I made it for...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love them. :goodjob:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm mixing a little bit of colored pencil with my black and whites, it seams to be working...
let me know if you cant read the bubbles, I will tell you what they say...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

that one is for a drawing competition comic on FB, we will see how it does, I dont do comics so I dont know.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

A special tribute to our veterans...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, awesome.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

another drawing for the competition, the theme, an old marine veteran German Shepherd and the kitten he protects


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have bean SOOO busy, but finaly got to do another... "MY PUPPY, don't touch my puppy!" not someone in particular, just a big boy protecting his puppy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I love seeing your sketches. They are all so interesting.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I am attempting comics... I dont do cartoon...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Very nice rendition of your "doggie kid". Is this one a mixed medium by any chance?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Both look great!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Very nice rendition of your "doggie kid". Is this one a mixed medium by any chance?


thanks everybody! it is pencil, ink pen, and paint, so yes!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Great Dane Wolf cross...


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I can see it. We just kept a Great Dane yearling for the weekend. Those are big dogs!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm back!!! a cicada for the swap meet...


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Great job!!!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really nice!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Aw! Cute!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

You are gifted! Have you tried the Play With Me photo?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

spidy1 said:


> I have tried for years, no one will buy it, I guess I'm not a known artist


onder: Just pondering ... Would not people here at The Goat Spot be interested in buying some? How about sending your best photos to spidy1, or in this (?) thread, and let spidy1 select the ones she will want to draw? onder:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

spidy1 said:


> no, I just LOVE dark colors and Si Fi silhouettes, I dont care much for vampire/werewolves type films, heres a horse I just finished for Hubby, (he loves cars and anything car/truck/semi related)
> View attachment 136915
> View attachment 136917
> View attachment 136921


Oh dear, how about making Diesel with this technique?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Trollmor said:


> You are gifted! Have you tried the Play With Me photo?
> View attachment 157687


OOOOO! thanks I'll do that one!



Trollmor said:


> Oh dear, how about making Diesel with this technique?


 I'm not quite fallowing, put Diesel on a model horse? I would have to get just the right one...



Trollmor said:


> onder: Just pondering ... Would not people here at The Goat Spot be interested in buying some? How about sending your best photos to spidy1, or in this (?) thread, and let spidy1 select the ones she will want to draw? onder:


I'm not sure how that would work...how I would get paid? but I would love to do it (cheers)


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

1. I will probably like the Plan With Me Drawing very much1

2. I think _*I*_ am the one not following quite well. You made a horse? From what material? Or was the horse there, you just painted it?

3. I think people in here do make deals occasionally. Do ask if it is allowed to make a thread with this purpose, and there share the drawings you are willing to sell, and your price. Complete with shipping terms, and information on how you will pack them. Be very keen on marking when an item has been sold, so that people know.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Trollmor said:


> 2. I think _*I*_ am the one not following quite well. You made a horse? From what material? Or was the horse there, you just painted it?


yes, it is a mottle horse I painted, I did not make it, Breyer makes them, heres a few I painted...















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Aha, then I understand! But you do agree, don't you, that Diesel would make a very nice model?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

OH YES!!! he is a GREAT model!!!! (just look at my avatar) I do him ALOT!!!!!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Only problem is that a half-blind old Troll Mother sees all the avatars like a very tiny blurr ...

And I do like the latest horse, is it an Icelander doing the _tölt_?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'l post it big for you...








I think it is a Morgan cart pony...can you post a pic of an Icelander Tolting?


----------



## PetLover (Apr 26, 2019)

spidy1 said:


> I already posted my 2 goat sketches and my Star Wars sketch, so now I need a place to show off each sketch as I do them! They are not all goat related, they are just random things I am in the mood to draw... Pissed off viper...
> View attachment 124174


My goodness you are AMAZING at drawing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

my first ever Basithound!!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm still trying to get in the mood to do the "play with me" one...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok, I think I am going to keep this one... (even though I'm not much of a Blood Hound fan)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very nice.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

He turned out perfect like the Akita, Bloodhound's nose and eye, Akita's ear and eyes... I am just good at eyes I guess!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

trying something new on the eyes, I think it worked...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

for a friend out of state...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

spidy1 said:


> View attachment 159799
> 
> trying something new on the eyes, I think it worked...


 I am a artist as well. 
I have to give tip on this picture, if I may. 
The nose blends with the back ground making a delusional nose which appears to look like a big round mouth there.
If you darken around the outside nose area, it will allow the nose to be brought out and seen better. 
I had to do a double take.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

One I did for a friend on FB, first is the computer drawing she sent me...


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

You are an artist!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Nice!(clap)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I added some color...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

spidy1 said:


> Thanks!!!


My pleasure! Have you looked at "Play With Me!" -?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have that one on the "to do list"!!! LOL!!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I HAVE PERFECTED HAIR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Beautiful:inlove: :goodjob:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks, I think this one is the best I have made so far


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really nice!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Afghan...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm not that good at color (I am 1/2 blind) but I did these 2 over the past few days... first is my Niko, second is a friends Menina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

From Spidy's blue period!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

well...it's Halloween.... meat Cat the vampire sniper


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Spooky and neat.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Very nice spidy1. (thumbup)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

not bad for a blind girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Not bad at all, blind or not! Not that I really like what Halloween has developed to ...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't like what all the holidays have turned into, I just like my vampire! LOL!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I guess this thred has lost interest...at least I still have Pam!!!!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Those are very pretty. I like white tigers.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

WOW!!! Those are GORGEOUS!!!!:inlove:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Miaou?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I dont get it Trollmor, translation?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Trollmor said:


> Miaou?


 Please translate. We are confused.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

I think I get it. Miaou as in Meow! The noise a cat or tiger would make. At least that's what it seems like to me.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Morning Star Farm said:


> I think I get it. Miaou as in Meow! The noise a cat or tiger would make. At least that's what it seems like to me.


Yes. That is how we spell it in our wild language. Thanks for the translation!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Here Kitty, Kitty, kitty


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I MUST be in a "kitty cat" mood...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

My latest project...I can't pronounce the medical term for eyes 2 different colors, but it fascinates me! yes, it is Bucky Barns!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Today was wet, cold, and windy...so I did a project... my dreamy, sleepy Kid in the flowers!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

spidy1 said:


> I can't pronounce the medical term for eyes 2 different colors


 (Heterochromia) HET-er-oh-CHROME-ee-uh if you are still wondering. And you're art is as wonderful as ever.

:neat:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks! :up:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

my scary monster couple...


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

SO GOOD! I'm not familiar with that first one, but the second I LOVE Darth Maul! Super job!(thumbup)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

The first one is Baby, my own imaginary vampire, Darth Maul is my favorite Star Wars character! I thought they just went together like peanut butter and jelly!!!! A Sith and a Vampire!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good job.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

not on here much anymore... but I still want my friends to join my excitement when I have a new are project finished!!! Hubby requested his favorite breed, in paint, he LOVES color, so...Yes Dear!!! One colorful Golden Retriever coming right up!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

WOW!! That is absolutely gorgeous!!:goodjob:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice, @spidy1!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

you all saw Niko's Red Bull thred... he sure has wings!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Terrific! Perfect proportions!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

A birth day present for Falcor...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow nice.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

(clap) That's terrific!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love that.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

You are a fantastic artist! Keep up the good work!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Did this one for a friend on FB...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

️


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

"Little Foxy Lady"
For a FB friend


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:inlove:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Niko








this was the first time I took pics of each step in the progress


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Neat! Very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

(clap):goodjob:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Beautiful! You are very talented.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

For a friend...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Niko as a puppy...


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Seriously cute and nice. :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Wow that is amazing talent you have(clap):goodjob:


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

spidy1 said:


> View attachment 185875


Just amazing as always. :goodjob::clapping::inlove::inlove:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Jasper, the paint I had years ago...


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

It's beautiful:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi guys, it has bean a wile...(punch)
My latest...


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Your really good!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Great to hear from you Spidy! I love your color choices in that one!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

MellonFriend said:


> Great to hear from you Spidy! I love your color choices in that one!


 Me two, I am gothic (not in dress for my Hubby) and this just expresses me perfectly! Ware Wolf in a dark burned forest on a foggy late fall night, with a blood moon rising.... just gets me excited!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Gorgeous work as always!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

first on wood...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Gorgeous!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Beautiful! Your proportions are so good.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Very nice Golden Retriever sketch Spidy1.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Very nice Golden Retriever sketch Spidy1.


The latest sketch is a Great Pyrenees, the only Golden I have done so far was in paint...but Thank all of you for the complements!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Each one is better than the last. They’re very nice.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

spidy1 said:


> The latest sketch is a Great Pyrenees, the only Golden I have done so far was in paint...but Thank all of you for the complements!
> View attachment 196803


My bad. The breeds look very similar to me. The painting of the Golden is beautiful, saw it for the first time a few minutes ago.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL! big fluffy dogs!!! what's your breed? I may have done one!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

spidy1 said:


> LOL! big fluffy dogs!!! what's your breed? I may have done one!


Black Brindle Boxer with standard ears


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Black Brindle Boxer with standard ears


 I,ve done a Boxer! (not one like you describe but the breed)


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Beautiful boxer! Would you happened have done a Chihuahua?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Spidy1, that is a beautiful sketch! Captured the "old soul" expression, the ample jowl, and the way they look with standard ears. In some ways, with the ears uncropped, a boxer has a hound dog breed appearance to me. Have noticed most people are unaccustomed to seeing them in their natural state; they will look carefully and tentatively ask "is that a boxer and/or is that a pit mix". Thank you for showing the sketch for me. (thumbup)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Boers4ever said:


> Beautiful boxer! Would you happened have done a Chihuahua?


 Let me see....long or short hared... will these do?


















NigerianNewbie said:


> Spidy1, that is a beautiful sketch! Captured the "old soul" expression, the ample jowl, and the way they look with standard ears. In some ways, with the ears uncropped, a boxer has a hound dog breed appearance to me. Have noticed most people are unaccustomed to seeing them in their natural state; they will look carefully and tentatively ask "is that a boxer and/or is that a pit mix". Thank you for showing the sketch for me. (thumbup)


 Thanks! IMO some breeds need there ears cropped, like the Dobe, and other breeds NEED there ears left natural like the Boxer!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh wow! Beautiful dogs!!! The short haired one looks just like my little princess.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

anyone here like gothic monsters?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I guess not, OK


----------

